# Unterschied im Stromverbrauch zwischen gepumpt und Schwerkraft?



## divingmike (29. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Teichanlage, in Anlehnung nach den Naturagart-Prinzip, gebaut. 
Wasserinhalt der Anlage ; Teich 28 m³ und Filtergraben 7,5 m³
Der Teich ist mit Bodenabläufen ( 4 +1Skimmer) versehen. Der Filterkeller ist noch nicht ausgehoben.
Da ich mir den Aushub des Filterkellers ersparen möchte (aus gesundheitlichen Gründen), bin ich am überlegen, ob ich eine gepumpte Filteranlage installiere.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie groß der Unterschied im Stromverbrauch zwischen einem gepumpten Filter
und einem Schwerkraftfilter sein wird?
Ist eine Schwerkraftanlage wesentlich Stromsparend?

Gruß micha

.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Mai 2018)

Hallo Micha, 

der Stromverbrauch wird wesentlich durch die verwendeten Pumpen beeinflusst und wieviel Wasser die letztendlich bewegen sollen. 
Daran kann man es sich dann recht gut ausrechnen. 

Übrigens: Sind es 4 x DN 110 Bodenabläufe und ein DN 110 Rohrskimmer?  Werden die alle einzeln zum Filter geführt?


----------



## Geisy (29. Mai 2018)

Hallo

Damit deine Rohre vernünftig ziehen sollten da schon 40m³ laufen. Wenn du nun mal z.B. eine Blue Eco anschaust für diese Leistung, dann braucht die bei 1m Höhe dafür 500Watt.
In Schwerkraft kannst du mit Luftheber arbeiten und es sollten weniger als 100Watt reichen.
Bei sehr optimierten Luftheberteichen reichen da 20-30Watt.
Alternative zum Luftheber wäre dann z.B. eine Rohrpumpe die für 40m³ ca. 200Watt braucht.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Mai 2018)

Dazu kommen die Anschaffungskosten für eine passende Motorpumpen für 40m3/h und das Risiko des vorzeitigen Ablebens der Pumpe durch  Verschleiß....
Pumpen gehören hinter den mech. Filter in das Klarwasser und vor die belüftete Biokammer.
LH hat Vorteile.

Hol Dir irgendwo her Hilfe für die schweren Arbeiten.
Dafür schont es über Jahrezehnte den Geldbeutel und Nerven...


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
dein System passt so nicht zusammen, 40m³ in den Filtergraben macht keinen Sinn.
Dort muss das Wasser langsam durchfließen.

Nun musst du wissen was du für einen Teich willst.
Wenn es zur Massentierhaltung sein soll dann macht eine Schwerkraftanlage sicher Sinn.
Dort kannst dann relative Günstig sehr viel Wasser umwälzten.
Das heißt dann aber auch, Teure Technik, Filter, Belüftung, usw.

Wenn es ein Naturteich mit einigen Fischen auch Kois sein soll reicht eine Pumpe am/im Gartenteich.
die max. 60 W Leitung hat plus Belüftung im Winter/heißen Sommernächten.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Teich4You (29. Mai 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Wenn es zur Massentierhaltung sein soll dann macht eine Schwerkraftanlage sicher Sinn.


Das macht immer Sinn, ob mit oder ohne Tiere.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. Mai 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das macht immer Sinn, ob mit oder ohne Tiere.


Da muss ich dir widersprechen , das sehe ich nicht so.
Es gibt genügend Gründe keine Schwerkraftanlage zu bauen.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Mai 2018)

Ja die gibt es.
Aber nicht aus Sicht des Stromverbrauches.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. Mai 2018)

In Schwerkraft und bei gleichem Volumenstrom ist ein Luftheber vom Stromverbrauch Günstiger.
Aber nicht alle wollen so viel Luft im Wasser, dies kann die Wasserwerte erheblich verändern, aber dir muss ich das ja nicht sagen.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Mai 2018)

Hier kennt keiner die schon gebaute oder geplante Verrohrung.
An Hand dessen kann man eher überlegen, was sich rentiert und was nicht.

LH....und Wasserwerte....
Sicher wird es durch irgendwelche Übertreibungen oder Baufehler zu negativen Erscheinungen kommen können.
Manche hören auch die Flöhe husten...

An meinem 120m3 Teich genügen 50l Luft/Min..dazu noch grobblasig eingebracht...unter abnehmenden Druckverhältnissen.....

Jede Pumpenanlage hinter der belüfteten  Biokammer Luft mit verdichtende Motorpumpe ist schlimmer...

40m3/h in den Planzenfilter macht nicht unbedingt Sinnn.
Rückläufe aufteilen und einen 3m breiten PF mittig mit 20m3/h Speisen geht ganz gut....
Dann laufen zu den Enden 10m3/h.
Da bleibt genug Sediment liegen.
Das meiste holt ja auch ein vernünftiger Filter vor dem Pflanzenteich raus....


----------



## divingmike (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo Thorsten,




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Dazu kommen die Anschaffungskosten für eine passende Motorpumpen für 40m3/h und das Risiko des vorzeitigen Ablebens der Pumpe durch  Verschleiß....Pumpen gehören hinter den mech. Filter in das Klarwasser und vor die belüftete Biokammer.
> LH hat Vorteile.Hol Dir irgendwo her Hilfe für die schweren Arbeiten. Dafür schont es über Jahrezehnte den Geldbeutel und Nerven...



für den Filterkeller muß ich mir jemanden holen der den ausbaggert, stellenweise für den LH min. 2m tief und mir anschließend die Kammern aufmauert. 
Dann muß das ganze noch ausgekleidet werden. Preiswert ist das nicht. Klar der LH ist von der Anschaffung her  unschlagbar.




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Jede Pumpenanlage hinter der belüfteten Biokammer Luft mit verdichtende Motorpumpe ist schlimmer...



Kannst du das näher erklären?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hier kennt keiner die schon gebaute oder geplante Verrohrung.





ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die 4 Bodenabläufe und der Skimmer (DN100) sind so verlegt, dass sie in einer Sammelkammer enden können.
> Die 5 Rückläufe (DN 100) sind um den Teich verteilt angeordnet. 2 Rückleitungen haben eine Längen von ca.12m mit 3 Bögen (aus 30° zusammen gesetzt)
> die anderen Leitungen sind ca.5m lang
> 
> ...




Hallo Sven,




Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dein System passt so nicht zusammen, 40m³ in den Filtergraben macht keinen Sinn.
> Dort muss das Wasser langsam durchfließen.
> Nun musst du wissen was du für einen Teich willst.
> ...



die insgesamt 36m³ sollen natürlich nicht alle auf einmal über den Filtergraben laufen. 
An den Filtergraben kommt eine Pumpe die dort max. 6000l/h durchfördert und über einen kleinen Filter schickt.
Für den Teich soll dann die eigentliche Filteranlage (Umwälzung 1x/h)sein.
Nur bin ich am überlegen, ob ich einen Filterkeller mit Kammern mauern lasse, oder ich auf eine gepumpte Anlage
mit IBC-Behältern setze.

Es soll keine Massentierhaltung werden [hoffe ich  ], aber dennoch eine sehr gute Filterung.




Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen , das sehe ich nicht so.
> Es gibt genügend Gründe keine Schwerkraftanlage zu bauen.





Teich4You schrieb:


> Ja die gibt es.Aber nicht aus Sicht des Stromverbrauches.



Welche Gründe sprechen dagegen? Könnt ihr das näher erläutern?

Gruß  micha


----------



## Teich4You (30. Mai 2018)

Erst mal die Wiederholung einer Frage: 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Übrigens: Sind es 4 x DN 110 Bodenabläufe und ein DN 110 Rohrskimmer? Werden die alle einzeln zum Filter geführt?



Zweite Frage: Willst du Koi halten?

Zu deiner Frage: 

Gepumpte Anlagen können eben über Teichniveau stehen. Für Wartungsarbeiten muss man sich nicht bücken. Schmutzwasser muss wie in manchen Fällen nicht aus dem Filterkeller gepumpt werden. Die Elektrik kann ohne Probleme über Wasserniveau installiert werden.


----------



## Geisy (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo Micha

Filterkeller braucht es nicht und ist für einen Luftheber auch nicht optimal da jeder Meter Rohr und jeder Bogen bremst. Das gilt aber auch für alle Pumpen.
Wieso stellst du den Luftheber nicht einfach in den Teich und den Filter auch? Hab ich auch gemacht.
Du brauchst so sehr wenig Verrohrung, Rohrdurchführungen, Erdarbeiten, Geld.
Ist dein Filtergraben schon fertig?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (30. Mai 2018)

Das Konzept von Norbert ist gut finde ich.
Man sollte dann aber auch den Teichbau darauf ausrichten, da es aus meiner Sicht auch eine optische Frage ist.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Mai 2018)

divingmike schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Filterkeller wird doch meist sowiese ca. 1m plus....tief.
Dort kommt dann nur punktuell die "Vertiefung" für den LH Schacht.
Z.B: KG 400 oder 500 Schachtboden mit den passenden Zuläufen und Rohr.
Aussteifen der Baugrube etc. natürlich vorausgesetzt- passieren schon genug Unfälle.
Musst Du preislich den einmaligen Aufwand vergleichen mit dem Kosten für Unterhalt, Ersatz einer anderen Pumpenvariante für ca. 40m³.


----------



## divingmike (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo Florian,

ja ich möchte auch Koi halten, aber nicht ausschließlich. Ein paar andere Fische sollen auch mit gepflegt werden.
Ob es evtl. doch eine reine Koihaltung wird, weiß ich noch nicht.

Aber egal was auch immer, es soll eine gute Filteranlage angeschlossen werden, denn egal welche Fische drin schwimmen
sie sollen gutes Wasser haben.

Die 4 Bodenabläufe und der Skimmer (alles DN100) sind so vorbereitet, dass sie in einer Sammelkammer enden können.
Die 5 Rückläufe (DN 100) sind um den Teich verteilt angeordnet. 2 Rückleitungen haben eine Längen von ca.12m mit 3 Bögen (aus 30° zusammen gesetzt)
die anderen Leitungen sind ca.5m lang.

Da im Teich keine Pflanzen stehen, habe ich mich für den Filtergraben als kleines Biotop zur Unterstützung der Wasseraufbereitung entschieden.

Gruß micha


----------



## teichinteressent (30. Mai 2018)

Mit den Ausläufen ringsherum wird es der Skimmer schwer haben. Seidenn, er ist genau mittig.

Gut wäre z.B. sie im Westen zu haben, wegen der Hauptwindrichtung.


----------



## divingmike (30. Mai 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wieso stellst du den Luftheber nicht einfach in den Teich und den Filter auch? Hab ich auch gemacht.
> Ist dein Filtergraben schon fertig?



Hallo Norbert,

der Teich und der Filtergraben sind schon fertig. In den Teich stellen geht nicht.

Die Filteranlage muß nachträglich integriert werden. Entweder in Schwerkaft oder gepumpt.  

Eine Umwälzung von 30 m³ sollte sie leisten können.

Gruß micha


----------



## Zacky (30. Mai 2018)

divingmike schrieb:


> Die 4 Bodenabläufe und der Skimmer (alles DN100) sind so vorbereitet, dass sie in einer Sammelkammer enden können.
> Die 5 Rückläufe (DN 100) sind um den Teich verteilt angeordnet. 2 Rückleitungen haben eine Längen von ca.12m mit 3 Bögen (aus 30° zusammen gesetzt)
> die anderen Leitungen sind ca.5m lang.





divingmike schrieb:


> Eine Umwälzung von 30 m³ sollte sie leisten können.



Ich möchte hier nur mal anmerken, dass 5 Leitungen in DN 110 zum Filter kommen und wenn dann nur 30 m³/h umgewälzt werden sollen, wird mindestens der Skimmer nicht richtig ziehen und es kann deutlich mehr Schmutz auf der Strecke (also in den Grundleitungen der Bodenabläufe) liegenbleiben. Eine Umwälzung von 50+ m³/h würde ich in dem Fall schon anstreben.
Bei 5 Rückleitungen könnte man ja so gar drüber nachdenken, ob man auf jede Rückleitung eine Rohrpumpe (10-15tsd) direkt aufsteckt. Dann sind auch die Längen völlig unerheblich.


----------



## divingmike (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo Thorsten,

wieviel m³ bei wieviel Watt wälzt du um?


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Mai 2018)

Keine Ahnung wieviel m3/h wirklich bei mir durchgehen...mangels Ultraschallmessung oder mangels  freien Rohrstück bei mir.
Links zu Ultraschallmessungen an LH am Anfang meiner LH Baudoku.
Weiteres findet man auf YouTube im pondware-kanal....mushi...er landet so bei 1W/m3 mit EBF.

Oder hier der grosse  Schwimmteich von Rhabanus-er kam auf ca. 80m3/h an seiner Anlage per Milch ins Rohr und Zeit gestoppt...

Ich kann immer nur luftseitig Druck und Fördervolumen messen...und dann gucken wieviel Saugstellen mit wieviel Luft funktionieren.

Zacky schrieb ja schon....5 Saugstellen..50m3/h Pumpleistung, die auch durch den Filter gehen müssen.
TF oder EBF also nicht zu knapp wählen.
Baust Du optimal....benötigst Du 50W für die Pumpe.
Auch wenn etwas mehr Luft benötigt wird, wird es im gesamten günstig.
Zusätzliche Belüftung der Biokammer kann ggf auch entfallen.

Auch gute effiziente Motorpumpen wie Flowfriend Pro sind sehr sparsam...
Kosten aber auch..rechne mal 10 Jahre Nutzungsdauer...und dann die jährliche Abschreibung....
Wer weiß wieviel Jahre auch die guten Produkte halten....Im Koi-Gelhaar Forum war jemand, dessen ca. 1500€ Blue Eco nach 7 Jahren irreparabel Defekt ging.....
Ihn hat es sehr aufgeregt. Ich fand es eigentlich ganz gut, dass diese Nassläuferpumpe so lange hielt.

Oder Pilzkopfpumpen oder Rohrpumpen.
Bei den Rohrpumpen muss man aber auch Glück haben...
Manche hatten Diskrepanzen zwischen dem Aufdruck und der reellen Pumpleistung.
Auch die Qualität war bei einigen nicht so toll.
Guck mal bei Koirolis YT Kanal.

Rückläufe einen oder zwei erst in den Planzenfilter und dann vom PF in den Teich.
Keine Extra Pumpe.
Rückläufe ausrichten für Kreisströmung und gut.
Dann kommt der Oberflächenschmutz irgendwann am Skimmer vorbei.
Ich konnte an windstillen Tagen beobachten, dass der Dreck sich manchmal in der Mitte konzentrierte.
Entweder sinkt er dann dort zu den BA oder wird durch ein Lüftchen kurz zum Rand geschubst.

Gib dem Herzchen einen Ruck und Schwerkraft im Filterkeller.
Egal mit welcher Pumpenvariante.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Mai 2018)

Bei einem gepumpten System ist die Pumpe im Schmutzwasser und schreddert den Dreck klein, was es dem Filter dahinter nicht leichter macht.

Zudem steigt so Verschleiß an der Pumpe und das Verstopfungs- und Ausfallrisiko.
Pumpenausfall heisst Filterausfall....kann durchaus über längere Zeit die Tiere gefährden...
Wer 50m3 Wasser 1m unnötig hoch pumpt, der hebt pro Stunde 50t Gewicht 1m hoch.
Da lässt sich sicher ausrechnen wieviel Energie dazu nötig ist.
Zuzüglich der nicht so effizienten Pumpen mit einer mehr auf Förderhöhe ausgelegten Kennlinie...
Flowfriend
Wiremesh   

Oase hat auch so ein neues Pümpchen
Genesis auch....
Blue Eco 

Kannst ja mal bei den Herstellern oder Verkäufer anrufen und fragen...
50m3/h muss gefördert werden bei 1m Förderhöhe...wieviel elektrische Energie wird benötigt

Noch ein Aspekt wäre die Schalldämmung eines EBF oder TF.
Im Filterkeller mit Deckel ganz gut lösbar.
Ich höre den TF nur Abends ganz leicht, wenn alles andere still ist.
Gerade eben....


Frostschutz ebenso....ich lasse einfach die Anlage mit ca. 30..40W mit der Thomas AP60/80 durchlaufen...


----------



## Geisy (31. Mai 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das Konzept von Norbert ist gut finde ich.
> Man sollte dann aber auch den Teichbau darauf ausrichten, da es aus meiner Sicht auch eine optische Frage ist.


Der Behälter hat 1.2m im Durchmesser und lässt sich doch leichter unter einem Steg/Terrasse verstecken als ein Filterkeller. Zudem braucht man kaum Verrohrung die versteckt werden muss. Vertauscht du da irgendwas?


----------



## Teich4You (31. Mai 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Vertauscht du da irgendwas?


Ne denke nicht.
Da er das hier geschrieben hat:



divingmike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine Teichanlage, in Anlehnung nach den Naturagart-Prinzip, gebaut.
> Wasserinhalt der Anlage ; Teich 28 m³ und Filtergraben 7,5 m³
> Der Teich ist mit Bodenabläufen ( 4 +1Skimmer) versehen. Der Filterkeller ist noch nicht ausgehoben.



gehe ich davon aus, dass die Rohrleitungen und alles schon fest sind.
Demnach ist das System nicht auf deine Idee ausgerichtet.
Daher glaube ich auch nicht das er es groß umbauen möchte.
Deswegen wird es optisch nicht so einfach zu kaschieren sein.


----------



## Geisy (31. Mai 2018)

Den Filterkeller möchte er aber auch nicht bauen und nun?
Filter die oben daneben stehen sind optisch auch nicht schön.

Ohne Umbau wird es wohl kein Schwerkraftsystem.


----------



## Michael H (31. Mai 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Filter die oben daneben stehen sind optisch auch nicht schön.


Hallo
Na Na Na .....


----------



## divingmike (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
es scheint da ein wenig Unklarheit zu geben wie der derzeitige Fertigstellungsstand meiner Teich-Baustelle ist.

Wie schon gesagt die Teichanlage ist, in Anlehnung nach dem Naturagart-Prinzip, gebaut.
Wasserinhalt der Anlage: Teich 28 m³ und Filtergraben 7,5 m³
Die Rohrleitungen sind schon fix verbaut; Teich ist mit 4 Bodenabläufen und 1 Skimmer , sowie 5 Rücklaufleitungen (alle DN 110) versehen.
Skimmer liegt in Hauptwindrichtung.

Der Filterkeller ist noch *nicht* ausgehoben.

- defekter Link entfernt -
Bild 1 zeigt die Anlage von oben. Links ist ein Moorbeet (ohne Verbindung zum Teich) mittig ist der Filterteich zusehen und rechts der Fischteich. Filterteich und Fischteich sind durch eine 110er Leitung verbunden.

- defekter Link entfernt -
Bild 2 zeigt den Fischteich. Die blauen Pfeile deuten die Bodenabläufe + Skimmer an;
die roten Pfeile die Rücklaufleitungen. Dort wo die Mülltonnen stehen soll der Filter oberirdisch bzw. der Filterkeller hin; beides mit einer Hütte überdacht.

Wie Zacky schon schrieb sind 5Abläufe definitiv zu viel. Der Teich ist kleiner geworden als ursprünglich geplant; hab dann aber beim Verlegen vergessen dies zu berücksichtigen und entsprechend weniger einzubauen. Jetzt sind sie da und ich muss die dann halt abwechselnd auf und zusperren, damit die nicht versotten.

Welche Filterung ich jetzt nehme werde ich am Wochenende nochmal recherieren und überdenken.

Gruß micha


----------



## divingmike (3. Juni 2018)

Hallo, Mist die Bilder wurden nicht angezeigt.
hier ein zweier Versuch
Bild 1 zeigt die Anlage von oben. Links ist ein Moorbeet (ohne Verbindung zum Teich) mittig ist der Filterteich zusehen und rechts der Fischteich. Filterteich und Fischteich sind durch eine 110er Leitung verbunden.  
Bild 2 zeigt den Fischteich. Die blauen Pfeile deuten die Bodenabläufe + Skimmer an;
die roten Pfeile die Rücklaufleitungen. Dort wo die Mülltonnen stehen soll der Filter oberirdisch bzw. der Filterkeller hin; beides mit einer Hütte überdacht. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## divingmike (3. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe ein weinig recherchiert und habe mal grob für meinen Teich gerechnet:

Kosten.jpg 


Den Bau der Filterkammer  und die Kosten für den Vorfilter (TF/EBF) habe ich in den Kosten nicht berücksichtigt.
Die Kosten für die Filterkammer Variante 1 (IBC) sind auf jeden Fall günstiger als den Filterkeller auszuheben und aufzumauern.
Vom den Anschaffungskosten und vom Stromverbrauch ist der Luftheber vorne.

Wenn ich die Gesamtkosten (incl. Kammernbau) betrachte, komme ich unterm Strich bei allen drei Varianten auf die gleichen Kosten.

Es wird ein Schwerkraftfilter. Welche Variante auch immer.

Gruß micha


----------



## Teich4You (3. Juni 2018)

Jede der Varianten geht günstiger in der Anschaffung und effizienter was den Stromverbrauch angeht.

Du solltest dich erst mal für Luftheber oder richtige Pumpen entscheiden.
Oder so bauen das Luftheber geht, aber ein Umbau auf Pumpen nicht ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Juni 2018)

Eine Thomas AP 60/80 benötigt ca. 40W bei einer Einblastiefe von 2,10m und genügt für 3 Saugstellen.
Wenn Du für die 5 Saugstellen davon 2 Stück parallel an getrennt gesicherten Stromkreisen betreibst...hast Du 80W elektr. Leistung und etwas erhöhte Ausfallsicherheit.
Sollte eine Membranpumpen oder Stromphase ausfallen, läuft der LH weiter.
Am LH selber kann nichts plötzlich Defekt gehen.

Strömungspumpen benötigt man nicht.
Das schaffen auch die Rückläufe.
Diese kann man im Teich kurz verjüngen
..z.B. auf 50 mm..muss man aber am laufenden System probieren.

Vielleicht...kann man auch 1 oder 2  BA im Teich per Absperrscheibe verschliessen....und sich somit etwas Aufwand und Pumpleistung ersparen.

Wie und wo sind die BA denn im Teich angeordnet?


----------



## divingmike (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo Thorsten,

die angestrebte Förderleistung liegt bei 30m³/h.
Nach dem Berechnungs-Tool für Luftheber benötige ich für 30m³ ca. 130-140 l/min.
Da käme ich mit 2x AP60/80 so gerade hin.

Eine zusätzliche Strömungspumpe kann man ja erstmal weglassen und erst  im Bedarfsfall einsetzen.

Hier ein Bild von den BA´s


----------



## divingmike (4. Juni 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Jede der Varianten geht günstiger in der Anschaffung und effizienter was den Stromverbrauch angeht.
> Du solltest dich erst mal für Luftheber oder richtige Pumpen entscheiden.
> Oder so bauen das Luftheber geht, aber ein Umbau auf Pumpen nicht ausgeschlossen ist.



Hallo Florian,

finde ich gut, wenn du weißt wie man die Varianten günstiger und effizienter hinkriegt.
Nur hilft mir das nicht, wenn du das nicht präzisierst.

Ich kann mir erstmal nur die Angaben zu Preis, Förderleistung und Verbrauch aus Katalogen zusammen suchen und zur Ermittlung heranziehen.
Wie die tatsächlichen Werte sind weiß doch vorher eh keiner,
Und vernünftige Pumpen  usw. kosten halt; außer ich nehme China-Kram.


----------



## Zacky (5. Juni 2018)

divingmike schrieb:


> die angestrebte Förderleistung liegt bei 30m³/h.
> Nach dem Berechnungs-Tool für Luftheber benötige ich für 30m³ ca. 130-140 l/min.
> Da käme ich mit 2x AP60/80 so gerade hin.



Das finde ich jetzt etwas viel an Luft. Welches Tool hast Du genutzt?
Für 30 m³/h sind die beiden Pumpen zusammen schon sehr hoch angesetzt, wie ich finde. Bei recht optimaler Bauweise sollte eigentlich fast eine davon reichen, aber mit einer 2. hat man schon mehr Power und eine Ausfallsicherheit bei technischen Defekt. Nur immer darauf achten, dass es auch nicht zu viel Luft ist, denn dann blockiert man sich wieder selbst.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juni 2018)

divingmike schrieb:


> Hallo Florian,
> 
> finde ich gut, wenn du weißt wie man die Varianten günstiger und effizienter hinkriegt.
> Nur hilft mir das nicht, wenn du das nicht präzisierst.



Da hast du schon Recht. 

Ich wollte eigentlich auch nur bezwecken das du dich erst mal entscheidest welchen Weg du gehen willst.
Einfach erst mal unabhängig von Herstellern und Preisen.

120l/min habe ich übrigens am Ende genutzt bei nicht optimalen Einbau des LH und meinen Gashaushalt zerschossen.
Das war wohl der Auslöser für den Umbau auf Motorpumpe.

mit einer 60er oder 80er Membranpumpe solltest du bei 30.000l Umwälzung locker hinkommen, wenn man es richtig macht.



divingmike schrieb:


> Wie die tatsächlichen Werte sind weiß doch vorher eh keiner,



Völlig korrekt.
Gerade bei Luftheber-Kram kann das keiner ganz genau vorher sagen.
Aber durch die Infos vieler Nutzer kann man das Ganze eingrenzen.
Daher 60er Pumpe bei korrekten Aufbau des Filter.



divingmike schrieb:


> Und vernünftige Pumpen usw. kosten halt; außer ich nehme China-Kram.



Auch das stimmt.
Allerdings habe ich zB meine Membranpumpen fast alle gebraucht gekauft.
Ich hätte eventuell eine 80er Secoh abzugeben, falls Interesse besteht


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 120l/min habe ich übrigens am Ende genutzt bei nicht optimalen Einbau des LH und meinen Gashaushalt zerschossen.
> Das war wohl der Auslöser für den Umbau auf Motorpumpe.
> 
> mit einer 60er oder 80er Membranpumpe solltest du bei 30.000l Umwälzung locker hinkommen, wenn man es richtig macht.






Teich4You schrieb:


> Gerade bei Luftheber-Kram kann das keiner ganz genau vorher sagen.
> Aber durch die Infos vieler Nutzer kann man das Ganze eingrenzen.
> Daher 60er Pumpe bei korrekten Aufbau des Filter.



Leider gibt es keine kompletten Messungen von LH mit allen wichtigen Parametern zu finden:
-elektr.Leistungsaufnahme, Luftdruck, Luftvolumen
-verschiedene Einblastiefen, Durchmesser, Ausströmer
-Fördervolumen des LH bei verschiedenen Förderhöhen


----------

